# Yeah, Aleks is good (math alternative)



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a link to a one month free trial. 
http://www.aleks.com/webform/homeschool_request

I don't work for them or anything, I just really like this program for math for kids who a) struggle with textbooks (for visual spatial reasons) or handwriting OR for kids who would be able to push through a ton of math in a short period of time if allowed to self-pace. Also, if you are a Mom who doesn't seem to be able to get around to grading or want your kid to work in a self-paced, self-grading program.  This program is also *highly* individualized and CAT technology based, so that the problems your child works on will address *specific* knowledge gaps that he/she needs to know and will not waste time on what has already been mastered. 
Give it a try if you need something different for math. It won't cost anything. We really like it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for this link, Cindyc!

My 13 year old daughter gave it a try today and seems to like it overall. She prefers the computer for math and likes to self-pace, always has lol--this fits the bill thus far.

Thanks again!

~~


----------



## tanyarejoyce (May 9, 2008)

Both my highschoolers are using ALEKS. We are very happy with it.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

I didn't like it because they don't provide a grade for a transcript.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My 12 year old really liked it. She has learning disabilities and likes to do work on the computer. Our one month trial ran out but I am going to sign her up. I've used Math U See for years and my 15 year old still uses it (math u see) but this is really a better fit for the 12 year old. Thanks for the link Cindy .


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

morningstar said:


> My 12 year old really liked it. She has learning disabilities and likes to do work on the computer. Our one month trial ran out but I am going to sign her up. I've used Math U See for years and my 15 year old still uses it (math u see) but this is really a better fit for the 12 year old. Thanks for the link Cindy .


You're welcome.  Some of mine have learning challenges too, and they really like it.

Cindyc.


----------

